# الوجه والطريق في علم الحديث



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ما المقصود بكلمة "وجه" في " حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه
وهل الطريق هو السند؟


----------



## Bakr

معنى الوجه

قوله: حسن صحيح غريب
يعبر الإمام الترمذى [عن] هذا النوع بعبارات تالية
- هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب من حديث فلان
- حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه
- قد يجمع بينهما فيقول: حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه من حديث فلان
مراده منها
- أن الحديث لا يعرف من غيره على هذا اللفظ
- أو لا يعرف صحيحا إلا من هذا الوجه
- أو كان الحديث صحيحا ولا يعرف إلا من فلان
فالغرابة إما بالنظر إلى المتن أو بالنظر إلى الإسناد أو بالنظر إلى الراوى أو بالنظر إلى الصحة
عن ملتقى أهل الحديث

معنى الطريق

الطريق: هو مجيء نفس الحديث من رواية نفس الصحابي، لكن باختلاف في  الرواة. والشاهد: هو مجيء الحديث من رواية صحابي آخر، وهنا يعتبر حديثاً  آخر
عن الموقع


----------



## Huda

Bakr said:


> معنى الوجه
> 
> قوله: حسن صحيح غريب
> يعبر الإمام الترمذى [عن] هذا النوع بعبارات تالية
> - هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب من حديث فلان
> - حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه
> - قد يجمع بينهما فيقول: حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه من حديث فلان
> مراده منها
> - أن الحديث لا يعرف من غيره على هذا اللفظ
> - أو لا يعرف صحيحا إلا من هذا الوجه
> - أو كان الحديث صحيحا ولا يعرف إلا من فلان
> فالغرابة إما بالنظر إلى المتن أو بالنظر إلى الإسناد أو بالنظر إلى الراوى أو بالنظر إلى الصحة
> عن ملتقى أهل الحديث
> 
> معنى الطريق
> 
> الطريق: هو مجيء نفس الحديث من رواية نفس الصحابي، لكن باختلاف في  الرواة. والشاهد: هو مجيء الحديث من رواية صحابي آخر، وهنا يعتبر حديثاً  آخر
> عن الموقع



جزاك الله خيرا يا بكر لا أدري كيف اعبر لك عن شكري. هل وجه مقصود به اللفظ ام الاسناد؟ أريد أن اعرف لأن يجب على ان اترجم هذه العبارة


----------



## Bakr

يعني به الإسناد

وغريب إسنادا لا متنا وفيه يقول الترمذي غريب من هذا الوجه

المنهل الروي في مختصرعلوم الحديث النبوي لابن جماعة
الصفحة 56


----------



## Huda

Bakr said:


> يعني به الإسناد
> 
> وغريب إسنادا لا متنا وفيه يقول الترمذي غريب من هذا الوجه
> 
> المنهل الروي في مختصرعلوم الحديث النبوي لابن جماعة
> الصفحة
> 56


جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا ممكن الرابط؟


----------



## montadaa

Huda said:


> السلام عليكم
> ما المقصود بكلمة "وجه" في " حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه
> وهل الطريق هو السند؟


الوجه هو السند اذا تعددت الأسانيد  ، فكل وجه  يقابل الوجوه الأخرى من الأسانيد .
و الطريق هي الأسانيد الفرعية للوجه. إذا كان للحديث أكثر من مدار


----------

